# Archer "Road Patrol" bicycle radio - found the original bolts...



## mickeyc (Aug 19, 2022)

Brand new, only missing the 4 small bolts that hold it to the handlebars.  Uses 3 C batteries.  Box is a bit shabby.  See photos.  Bolts had fallen out of the box.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 19, 2022)

25.00


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 19, 2022)

No deal


----------

